# growth difference



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i have 2 red bellies and they were the same size when bought i have had them for about month and a half
they started at .75 in no one is 4 and the other is 3 do females or males grow faster cause i think they my be showing some mating behavior and the one grew like 3 inches in a months time 
any thoughts 
peace


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a very big maybe there. Piranhas aren't sexually dimorphic which I _think_ also means they don't have different growth rates. At any rate it is WAY too early for your fish to show breeding behavior


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They shouldnt be showing breeding signs yet because they havent reached maturity. Give it a few more months.

_*Moved to P Breeding*_


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

usually they will have to be about a year old or so to be mature.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

heres a good link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558


----------

